# Hotkey utility driver Sony Vaio PCG-FRV37



## groeselt (Feb 25, 2006)

I am looking for the driver for the Hotkey Utility application for a Sony Vaio notebook model PCG-FRV37, does any one have it? 
I looked on the Sony support and drivers site but the Hotkey drivers are not downloadable. I contact them and they told me that it's not for download. I don't have their recovery cd anymore. 
I hope that someone here has a Sony Vaio laptop who can send me this driver or refer to a weblink, where I can donwload it. (The driver is the same for a lot of different model types).

Kind regards 

Johan Bernards


----------



## groeselt (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone?????


----------



## peacefullyinlov (Mar 29, 2006)

*vaio hotkey drivers*

It took me a long time to find out how to get my hotkeys working again, but his is what I found out:

You need to go to http://esupport.sony.com click on drivers/software.

Put in your model number and click on original drivers and software. There are two files you need. One of them is sony shared library, the other is sony notebook utilities. The hotkeys should be working after installing the utilities, but you can't install them unless you already have the library on your computer. 

Good luck!


----------



## groeselt (Feb 25, 2006)

peacefullyinlov said:


> It took me a long time to find out how to get my hotkeys working again, but his is what I found out:
> 
> You need to go to http://esupport.sony.com click on drivers/software.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm gonna try it and let you know if it's working.


----------

